# The HoA Golgotha Super Heavy has arrived! With Datasheet from BoLS!



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Full Post and pics here!

The Golgotha! 

Early on in the Heroes of Armageddon project I knew that I wanted to have a couple of surprises that I could "pull out of my hat" towards the end of the donation period. A little something that would show everyone that we were serious about creating unique armies. One of the surprises I concocted for the Steel Legion army was the mighty Golgotha Superheavy Missile-Platform.



















Following a discussion with Matt Bonder from Miniature Wargame Conversions, I knew I had someone who could create my vision in miniature form. Matt pulled together the necessary funds and bought the Baneblade and Reaver Missile Launcher required to put this bad boy together. 

A big THANK YOU for their contributions!





























And finally, nothing this big would be complete without an Apocalypse datasheet from the master of Apoc datasheets, Larry Vela! (or Bigred from Bell of Lost Souls). I laid out my thoughts on the possible rules, then Larry went to town creating a very cool set of rules. You can download the datasheet from HERE.

THANK YOU Larry, for all your work on this too.

------------------------

So if anyone has pics of the Golgotha, please send them to me or post here.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fabulous work as usual. A stunning centre piece to any army, and a conversion that I'm surprised hasn't been seen before.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I like the idea but the launcher doesnt match the tank, the curved carapace and the different decoration and riveting patterns dont tie it together,i do love the paint job however.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is a fine bit of conversion work. It is the small details that make it great. If people look closely they can see all the small changes made to the baneblade hull. Very nice work.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd piss my pants if i saw that at the other end of the table.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I like the idea but the launcher doesnt match the tank, the curved carapace and the different decoration and riveting patterns dont tie it together,i do love the paint job however.


Thats because 3 days before shipping it some a hole stole the missile launcher from the tank while it was o display and we had only 3 days to get a replacement. No time to rivet it or detail it to match. :russianroulette:


----------

